# Scoop Doggy Dog and the Berry Pickers



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Naw, not a new musical group....just my crew on the 'Farm' for the W/E 

Loocie decided it was time to grain the horses and we weren't moving fast enough, so she pulled the scoop out of the grain bin and proceeded to take care of business.


















Then off to the berry patch to gather dessert.


























Sadie LOVES her blackberries, lol








Belly is berry full...









And of course our handsome herd...look how the baby has grown!









Daddy - Sugar Jack








Sister - Mercy








Baby - 'Little' (can't come to a group agreement on a name)
Look at those black points coming out, I love buckskins!



























Taking advantage of Dad's tail to shoo the flies, these are Daddy's girls, for sure









Curious about all the attention Dad gets....









The girls had some wonderful romps...

















And rests...

















And more romps









End of day graze...









Still playing ALOT with settings and tweaks on my camera...can drive myself crazy with fine tuning color and contrast...I have soooo much to learn:
But, hope you all enjoyed these!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like a lovely weekend you had there, love the horsey pics, did you make a blackberry pie ??


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, Dave! I made a Blackberry cobbler in a cast iron Lodge pot in the coals of the campfire!!! Paula Deen better watch out, lol


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

those are beautiful pics!!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a great day! Those berries look delicious!  I'm sure your girls had lots of fun! Beautiful horses to!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Your pictures are wonderful. What a great place for your beautiful dogs and horses!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures!! It sure looks like the perfect day to me


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wonderful pics -- both doggies and horses! I love the expressions in the "resting" poses . . . pure golden contentment. 

Oh, the blackberries! You have got me in trouble now, because I have a blackberry patch (thornless, thank goodness) and Chessie is not allowed in. She is quite insulted because she used to be allowed in the adjoining raspberry patch which she loves, loves, loves with every inch of her wiggly body. My raspberries are golden salmon raspberries and not a danger for tracking into my house by her paws, and they haven't given her the runs. But the blackberry patch is a wine vat, pure and simple. All that purple juice --- yikes! And then there's her digestive system . . . No goldens allowed in once they start to ripen. Now I realize I'm going to have to let her eat a blackberry, too. If she gets the oozy runs, I'll just call Maribeth and vent. LOL 

Your cobbler sounds divine!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

DaMama said:


> Wonderful pics -- both doggies and horses! I love the expressions in the "resting" poses . . . pure golden contentment.
> 
> Oh, the blackberries! You have got me in trouble now, because I have a blackberry patch (thornless, thank goodness) and Chessie is not allowed in. She is quite insulted because she used to be allowed in the adjoining raspberry patch which she loves, loves, loves with every inch of her wiggly body. My raspberries are golden salmon raspberries and not a danger for tracking into my house by her paws, and they haven't given her the runs. But the blackberry patch is a wine vat, pure and simple. All that purple juice --- yikes! And then there's her digestive system . . . No goldens allowed in once they start to ripen. Now I realize I'm going to have to let her eat a blackberry, too. If she gets the oozy runs, I'll just call Maribeth and vent. LOL
> 
> Your cobbler sounds divine!


Hahaha...golden Salmon...mmmm I'll come pick with you
Sadie has never had any G-I upset with berries...but I figure she doesn't eat more than 10 or 12 at most....she adores shortcake with milk and sugar, tho, too!
Call me anytime, even for oozy runs, lol


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

moverking said:


> Call me anytime, even for oozy runs, lol


You gotta deal!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wonderful pictures Maribeth! It looks like everyone had a fabulous time!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. Sadie and Loocie look like they are great farm hands (paws) and love the country life.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Love the pictures - a good time was obviously had by all!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Fantastic pics Maribeth! The girls look _wonderful_ as always (Jake made sure I said that). Loocie looks darn proud carrying the scoop around and the pic of Sadie (?) laying in the tall grass is great. The horses look good, and the berries look yummie! My wife thinks the buckskin is very nice.... reminded her of Matt Dillon!: Ya got it good there! Nice job!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Fantastic pics Maribeth! The girls look _wonderful_ as always (Jake made sure I said that). Loocie looks darn proud carrying the scoop around and the pic of Sadie (?) laying in the tall grass is great. The horses look good, and the berries look yummie! My wife thinks the buckskin is very nice.... reminded her of Matt Dillon!: Ya got it good there! Nice job!


Ha, I was thinking of Ben Cartwright's horse, while Jack reminds me of Little Joe's pinto.

Thanks all for the wonderful compliments! We're lucky to be able to enjoy the farm


----------

